# Snowboarding in windy condition advice



## ETM

Wind is probably the worst thing, combined with low vis it makes for a pretty bad day.


----------



## oefdevilvet

In Austria on a trip there about 2 years around the Dachstein West area they were having gusts of like 60MPH and I wasn't riding till the wind dropped to around 40 and that wasn't very fun.


----------



## linvillegorge

Snowboarding in wind is pretty much a way of life here in CO, especially along the divide. Try heading over to Loveland. That's a normal day on The Ridge.

God knows what the strongest wind is that I've ridden in. Fucking STRONG.


----------



## NWBoarder

As long as the lift isn't on a wind hold I'll ride it. It's only cold on the lift. Once I'm riding, I rarely ever notice the wind, even on a really windy day.


----------



## neednsnow

If you cover all layers of skin, and wear hi-visibility goggles, you should make-out ok. There will be shelter from the wind in the trees, and there should be fewer people on the mountain. Start recognizing trends in how the snow is deposited. Follow those trends to find the fluff and avoid the funk.


----------



## snowklinger

NWBoarder28 said:


> As long as the lift isn't on a wind hold I'll ride it. It's only cold on the lift. Once I'm riding, I rarely ever notice the wind, even on a really windy day.


QFT

Wind and Snow is what fancy gear is for and pussies to stay home. I run hotter n fuck tho, I'd ride in about 14f all the time if I had my druthers.

and FWIW, if you are paying a chunk of change for a WP ticket, they OFTEN close the top lift (Panoramic Express, which takes you to the big wide bowl above treeline) due to wind there, so if that is important to your dollar value, it's worth considering. Most of the mountain stays open just not that lift on windy days.


----------



## AIRider

i did baker one day, and the wind was so strong to stop me in my tracks… people would simply stop, turn the other way, and lay down until the gust stops. it was quite the experience.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Hakkoda is regularly 50+ MPH. They run the lift up to 59MPH winds, so there is a good opportunity to get some wind boarding in. I don't mind it personally but if you aren't covered head to toe with something you can get frostbite quick. I got it on the top of my ear after one of those days out here. swelled up and turned white :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

AIRider said:


> i did baker one day, and the wind was so strong to stop me in my tracks… people would simply stop, turn the other way, and lay down until the gust stops. it was quite the experience.


There are a couple of notorious places where it just screams and scours. I've been blown backwards getting off the chair ramp...the best is not to lay down but get the hell out of that spot. The upside, there are then some very good wind blown stashes.


----------



## killclimbz

I know I've tried to get into a backcountry line with winds blowing so hard I couldn't move. I was literally 20 ft away from where I wanted to drop and couldn't move and inch. After trying for 10-15 minutes, we turned around. Sustained 50-60mph winds maybe even more. I've also been knocked over and picked up. Once winds get to those speeds you can't ride. Once you get over 45mph, it gets really tough. Riding off of a lift allows you to sustain a little big higher winds than hiking, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## snobrdnotski

It was blowing hard at Snowbird on Tuesday and the worse thing about it is the poor visibility of blowing snow. Unless you really know the run I would be careful. I agree with neednsnow on hi-vis goggles, thats a must. Other then that, it aint so bad and can be an adventure. The worse I have been in is the summit at Mt Bachelor. Its like a white sand storm, where you actually have to tack down the mountain.


----------



## mixie

NWBoarder28 said:


> As long as the lift isn't on a wind hold I'll ride it.




If you are someone who is afraid of heights don't ride the chair alone if you are worried about it being shut down for wind hold. I got stuck on a chair for almost 20 minutes due to wind. I could see the chair in front of me bouncing up and down and I almost puked. Gripping on the bar for dear life :laugh: I was riding a quad chair with 3 others so I was able to keep my shit together on the outside at least. If I was alone I might have flipped out 

I don't know how hard it was blowing but people were being knocked down left and right. Getting off the lift was almost impossible.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I was planning to go to Winter Park this Thursday. The forecast calls for 20to 35 mph winds with gusts of 45. What the max wind you have boarded in and would you recommend going in these conditions?



Lifts are likely to be on hold with those gusts...


----------



## marcg

snobrdnotski said:


> It was blowing hard at Snowbird on Tuesday and the worse thing about it is the poor visibility of blowing snow. Unless you really know the run I would be careful. I agree with neednsnow on hi-vis goggles, thats a must. Other then that, it aint so bad and can be an adventure. The worse I have been in is the summit at Mt Bachelor. Its like a white sand storm, where you actually have to tack down the mountain.


I was there weds and I think it was pretty gusty that day too, if you stay in the Gad Valley gladed areas you usually are shielded from it but yeah it can be downright miserable certain areas.


----------



## forestfalcon

I personally hate riding in wind. Makes me nervous to be on the lifts, and being all of 105 lbs, it blows me over a lot if it's really gusting hard.


----------



## Death

I'd rather it rain than be super windy.


----------



## Kauila

I hate that feeling when I'm on a lift on a windy day, and a sudden gust of wind feels like it is going to rip my snowboard right off the binding of my attached foot...(picturing a loose snowboard flying from the lift)


----------



## AlexS

Don't know the MPH but I got off the lift and then a gust of wind came. I was trying to get over to the side of the lift but literally could not move forward


----------



## cjcameron11

When i boarded the Remarkables in NZ a car was literally blown off the road into a ditch it was blowing that hard, apparently the driver decided to ignore the chains sign and on one of the exposed corners he was pushed into a mountain side ditch. Bloody lucky it wasn't blowing the other way off the mountain side. Needless to say when we got to the top it was a hike day as the lifts were not turning.


----------

